# feral pig hunting



## tumblweedkilla

Lookin for spots to hunt pigs in az ive done lots of research on the az strip and was pretty much told there there but good luck with out dogs,is there any other areas not way to far away,i live in tooele utah so its already a trek to az strip any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## Airborne

Why don't you try the state capital, lots of feral swine there I hear. 

This is like the second or third thread asking about feral hogs on the strip and it seems everyone wants a sure thing before they take the long drive down there. Good grief! If you want to hunt pigs then go hunt pigs, the worst thing that will happen is you won't see any and you will have a nice camping trip. The AZ DNR gave you all the info you need so stop asking and go hunt them! At least come back on the forum with some pics/story of an unsuccessful trip and that will at least prove you have some motivation and maybe then you will get some help. I don't mean to be so negative but I just don't understand why guys need some honey hole to get after them, just head down, hike around and see what you can find. This is coming from someone who has actually killed one of them so as Nike puts it-> just do it!


----------



## Critter

Asking on a forum where the pigs are on the Az strip is like asking where to shoot a 500" bull elk or a 300" mule deer. 

They are there but those who hunt them will not talk about it or let out the locations. 

So as Airborne said if you want to hunt them down there then go and see what you find and then report back with the GPS locations of all of the pigs that you find.

In all reality if you want to hunt pigs close to Utah head to California.


----------



## tumblweedkilla

Not looking for anyone honey holes just some advice on them there dnr dont give really info the most informationi got was from aanimalcontrol in mesquite which was there there but who knows if there is 20 or 1000 cause know one actually sees them


----------



## LanceS4803

There is always going out to Plain City and hunt those hogs.


----------



## 35whelen

Mud mountain was last I'd read on AZ dwr site. Never heard of anyone getting one before. If I had time n money I'd make a go just for fun


----------



## wyogoob

tumblweedkilla said:


> Not looking for anyone honey holes just some advice on them there dnr dont give really info the most informationi got was from aanimalcontrol in mesquite which was there there but who knows if there is 20 or 1000 cause know one actually sees them


Uh...I'll give ya 25¢ for a punctuation mark.

.


----------



## Critter

wyogoob said:


> Uh...I'll give ya 25¢ for a punctuation mark.
> 
> .


! , . ? ; ' : "

There is a couple dollars worth.

You don't have to send me any money just buy some fireworks with it and set them off in Colorado. :O--O:


----------



## tumblweedkilla

Wow you guys are so funny,i thought this was a hunting forum not facebook.


----------



## Springville Shooter

If you want to drive to Cali I can point you in the right direction. There are small sections of BLM lands in Tehama county that hold more and better pigs than the whole state of Arizona. It's a 10 hour drive.------SS


----------



## tumblweedkilla

Not sure if i can make out that far anytime soon,but im intrested to know more about it.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Well, basically, there are an abundance of wild pigs in California. In fact you can go on the California Department of Fish and Game website and view a guide to hunting them. Most pigs are on private property but there are some on public lands if you know where to go. Hunting pigs on public land is much more of a challenge and many folks choose to pay trespass fees to hunt them on private land where the populations are much higher. With some research you can find places that charge around $200.00 per pig to hunt private land. Once you get into a herd, it is not difficult to kill a couple usually.

Pigs vary in taste based on what they have been feeding on. I have had great, fair, and poor without any relation to size or gender. They are fun to shoot and hunt. There is a god presence of Russian Boar genetics in the areas that I hunted and larger boars make cool mounts and euros.

If anyone wants more specific info, just hit me up on PM.--------SS


----------



## brookieguy1

To me asking for a honeyhole for feral pigs is like asking for a honeyhole for chubs! For heaven's sake, give the guy some details.


----------



## Airborne

No, it's more like someone asking for your honey hole for large arctic grayling; they are a neat fish that only live in a few places and most of those places are hard to get to. The dwr knows where they are and tells everyone where to go to find them but that isn't enough for some guys. They want to know exactly where on that backcountry lake you caught them and with what lure, hell, if you offered to give em an 8 mile piggy back that probably wouldn't be enough! Well tough beans, killin a pig on the strip is rare, it's hard earned and it's an accomplishment, unlike chub fishin. The AZ DNR has given all the info a guy needs. 

Why don't you post up all those amazing brookie lakes with coresponding details on how to catch em? A 16" Brookie is common and easily caught compared to a wild pig on the strip.


----------



## Springville Shooter

I'll be glad to give very specific details to anyone who wants on PM. It avoids the whole google search crowd that way you know.-------SS


----------



## tumblweedkilla

Well thanks for info and help i appreciate it, as for the other comments i dont know why you even chime in on post like these if your just gonna talk crap.I didn't ask for any honey holes nor will I ask for a honey hole,just lookin for some tips and info to better understand what im trying to do.AZFG also does not give you much for information atleast the one i talked to.


----------



## Critter

Here is all you will find out about them on the Arizona Game and Fish web site. They recommend that you call the BLM office. Just as a FYI this location is southeast of Mesquite, Nevada.

*Feral Pigs*
In recent years, feral pigs have been sighted near Mud Mountain and Black Rock Mountain. Very little is known about the numbers, habitat use and behavior of these animals, but it appears they are transitory between Mud Mountain and Black Rock spending much of the summer months on Black Rock and winter months near Mud Mountain. They appear to be closely tied to water sources in these areas, and track sign is common. 
You are encouraged to attempt to harvest a feral pig in 13B. Keep in mind that hunters who have tried to harvest a feral pig have had mixed results because of the limited number of animals and a quick weekend trip to hunt feral pigs may not be successful.
 If you choose to hunt these animals please keep the following in mind:


No hunting license is required to hunt these animals.
Harvest of sows is encouraged to limit population growth and adverse impacts to turkey populations *(nest predation = no poult production)* and wildlife habitat.
This population is feral and is not actively managed by the Game and Fish Department.
A packet is available through the Arizona Strip BLM office related to feral pig hunting. This packet can be received by calling 435-688-3200.
 Off-road travel restrictions, wilderness access, and other public land use restrictions remain in effect. Please contact the Arizona Strip BLM @ 435-688-3200 for information about off-road travel. In essence off-road travel is not allowed in any area of the Arizona Strip.


----------



## brookieguy1

Airborne said:


> No, it's more like someone asking for your honey hole for large arctic grayling; they are a neat fish that only live in a few places and most of those places are hard to get to. The dwr knows where they are and tells everyone where to go to find them but that isn't enough for some guys. They want to know exactly where on that backcountry lake you caught them and with what lure, hell, if you offered to give em an 8 mile piggy back that probably wouldn't be enough! Well tough beans, killin a pig on the strip is rare, it's hard earned and it's an accomplishment, unlike chub fishin. The AZ DNR has given all the info a guy needs.
> 
> Why don't you post up all those amazing brookie lakes with coresponding details on how to catch em? A 16" Brookie is common and easily caught compared to a wild pig on the strip.


Because brookies are heavenly and pigs are ..well, pigs!:mrgreen: Sorry guys. I'm kind of ignorant on this subject. I just thought that domestic pigs gone wild would be considered kind of trash animals, like those worthless "wild" mustangs that are tearing up the natural resources of our native west. Those are what we should be hunting with no limit. Yet some folks hold some sort of heartfelt "spirit of the wild" nastalgia for these wastes of flesh.


----------



## Airborne

Hey tumblweedkilla, look at what Critter posted up for you, it was on the first page of any Google search. It has everything you need: the specific areas, where they are each season, what to look for...even your chance at success. I mean could you ask for anything more! Do you see why somebody could get frustrated when guys get on here asking about them and all the info you need is posted by the DNR on the front page of any Google search? Maybe you can understand why there is some frustration when somebody can't seem to tie their own shoes. I will stand by what I said from page 1-->everything you need to know is posted up by the AZ DNR! I bet you still don't go hunt them.

Brookieguy--> In my mind the awesomeness of a hunt is largely defined by the effort it takes to kill an animal in a certain area. This is why the AZ feral pigs are a prized trophy, it takes time, lots of effort, some luck and some skill to kill one. To me a 13" brookie pulled from a lake you backpacked 10 miles in the high Uintas is more special than a 16" brookie caught on a lake you can drive to on the boulder mountain. Maybe I am weird, but that's how I view things.


----------



## tumblweedkilla

Well I did get that info before joining this forum and also there packet, I was just looking for pointers or tips or anything else for that matter before making the trip since i will be alone.I did learn not to ask questions on a forum,unless you people to a assume you want all there honey holes and a guaranteed hunt.


----------



## Critter

tumblweedkilla said:


> Well I did get that info before joining this forum and also there packet, I was just looking for pointers or tips or anything else for that matter before making the trip since i will be alone.I did learn not to ask questions on a forum,unless you people to a assume you want all there honey holes and a guaranteed hunt.


When you are talking about a area with very few animals in it or where very few people hunt it then you can consider it a honey hole.

With as few of them as what Arizona hold if I had hunted it and planed on hunting it again I wouldn't tell you very much more that what is out there on the net.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

KSL did an article about some outfitters (I think it may have been High Top Outfitters) taking guys out on the strip and running down the hogs with hounds and killing them that way. Did the outfitters stop doing these hunts? Thinned them out pretty good maybe? Anybody heard anything?


----------



## colorcountrygunner

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=25026627


----------

